# 3-11-10 Maumee update



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I went out to Orlenes Park this morning and stood with about 30 other guys for a couple hours. I did not see one fish. There are guys fishing both sides of the river now and about 30 feet apart over at White street access. The water was flowing good but just off to the right of the boat launch, out on the shelf it was still just to the knees. So the level can rise and I believe the eye's just need a few days to respond to the warmer temps. By next week they will be hittin. Good Luck!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, and if we get this rain we are supposed to that will help. I'm tired of waiting..... Thanks for the report!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was out there too today, saw a few suckers rolling on top of the water but no walleye....... SOON.........


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

I just returned home from White Street. Plenty of practice casting. I didn't catch any fish, didn't see any fish caught, and didn't see any fish on a stringer. It felt funny casting into open water after sitting on a bucket last weekend dropping a line down a 6" hole.


----------



## riverrat87 (Mar 13, 2009)

fished at meigs today for about 2 hours. no walleye. saw a sucker caught and lost a fish myself. the rain is gonna trigger the fish to come up soon


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

im giving it a try on tuesday or wednesday, whichever i have off, whether many fish have been caught or not! of course id love my 4 walleye, but after getting only 2 bluegill and a bass ice fishing this year, id be thrilled to even catch a few trash fish to say i caught something.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Went back down this morning for a couple hours. Saw one fish caught. White Street right down from the parking lot.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

It the water still expected to rise through the weekend ? Im wondering if the river will be fishable by Sat. and Sun. I was down by sidecut the other day and it was really high. I seen a few people fishing from the bank but I dont know how anybody could catch anything when its like that. I seen no wadeable spots.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

The Bream Reaper said:


> Went back down this morning for a couple hours. Saw one fish caught. White Street right down from the parking lot.


That is the only fish I saw also,,,,


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> It the water still expected to rise through the weekend ?


Doesn't look like it is going to crest until sometime Monday or Tuesday. 

After that...it should be game on.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=04193500


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Soon...........


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

check out maumme tackles post. Some guy from sherwood caught two nice once. Im going Monday and Tuesday for sure....wish me luck!!!


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

yes its true theres wareyes in the river c u there yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

maumee tackle says the water temp is 46 degrees. my buddy on his boat today took the temp all over the river and it never read any higher than 42, just sayin.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

walleyecraig said:


> maumee tackle says the water temp is 46 degrees. my buddy on his boat today took the temp all over the river and it never read any higher than 42, just sayin.


did he take it at the 475/23 bridge,,water temps dropped yesterday as water levels went up,,looks like it is up almost 2 feet from yesterday,,,have to fish the weeds today,,,,its still cold and windy today,,,,did not see many down there yet,,nothing like yesterday morning,,,think I will set here in the company truck,,and watch,,


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

from my experience up there the past 10 yrs...in my opinion. of course water temp has a lot to do with it.. but its more of a timing thing.. you could have 38 to 40 degree water days the first or second week of april and slam em.. i think its more a timing thing than water temp.. but i would rather have warmer water temps dont get me wrong.. lil more aggressive fish.. and they actually do take the hook inside out when the temp reaches around 45.. anything less than that its mostly outside in..... they still go on my stringer tho!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Colder Water=Longer run
Warmer Water=shorter run


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

yep absolutely true i agree. they missed the spawn last yr at an inland lake i fish haha shows them dnr guys.. they dont need to net our inland walleyes anyways


----------

